# Falsche PHP version wird angezeigt



## JamesT (30. August 2005)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe eine kurze Frage und kann mir nicht weiterhelfen. Ich habe einen rootserver,
und wenn ich eine PHP info datei anlege um die einstellungen zu sehen sagt mir diese
Datei das ich die PHP version 4.1.2 benutze. (http://www.ff-wallwitz.de/info.php)

Wenn ich aber im SSH bin und php -v schreibe zeigt er mir die version 4.3.7 an, die ich
eigentlich auch benutzen will. 

Jetzt meine Frage wo liegt der Fehler? Und wie ändere ich das?

Danke im voraus für eure hilfe.

Jamest


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. August 2005)

Der Fehler ist wohl bei der Installation von PHP 4.3.7 passiert.
Auf Deinem System befindet sich PHP 4.3.7, jedoch ist das Apache-Modul noch PHP 4.1.2.

Fuer das Info-Script mal in der Shell aus.
Das ist zwar etwas unuebersichtlich, aber dort duerftest Du dann feststellen, dass dort PHP 4.3.7 ausgegeben wird.
Und in der ./configure-Zeile wirst Du wahrscheinlich sehen, dass *--with-apxs=/usr/bin/apxs* fehlt.


----------



## JamesT (30. August 2005)

Kannst du mir sagen wie ich das in der shell ausführe?

Und was muss ich machen um das zu ändern?

danke schonmal für deinen Tipp.

Liebe grüße

jamest


----------



## JamesT (30. August 2005)

Ich hab jetzt php -i | more gemacht, und wie du sagst, dort wird auch die 4.3.7 angezeigt,
also scheint das apache noch auf die alte version verlinkt zu sein, kannst du mir sagen, wie und wo ich das ändern kann?

lg
  jamest


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. August 2005)

Du kannst die Version von PHP in der Shell abfragen aber kein Programm ausfuehren. 

Gib das Script als Parameter fuer den Befehl php an, dann laeuft's.

Du wirst PHP neu kompilieren muessen.
Wer hat PHP zuletzt aktualisiert? Du?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. August 2005)

Apache ist nirgends verlinkt.
Das Apache-Modul von PHP wird beim kompilieren erstellt wenn Du den Parameter angibst den ich vorhin in fett gepostet hab.
Wenn der Parameter fehlt, dann gibt's auch kein Modul.

Wie gesagt, PHP neu kompilieren wird helfen.


----------



## JamesT (30. August 2005)

Ja ich hatte zuletzt PHP aktualisiert,

worauf muss ich denn achten wenn ich das jetzt neu machen will, kannst du mir ein paar tipps geben? dann aktualisier ich das jetzt nocheinmal. Wie sieht das aus mit den einstellungen die ich jetzt aktiviert habe, bleiben die oder muss ich das neue php danach wieder konfigurieren?

Danke schonmal für deine hilfe


----------



## JamesT (30. August 2005)

Der Webserver hat Debian als Betriebssystem, da kann ich doch keine parameter wie der den du oben angegeben hast nutzen, oder?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. August 2005)

Erstmal: Bist Du sicher, dass ein Root-Server das richtige fuer Dich ist? Wie sieht's mit Sicherheitsupdates aus? Firewall, etc.?

Nun wieder zum eigentlichen Problem:
Die php.ini wird nicht ueberschrieben, diese Einstellungen bleiben also erhalten.
Beim Kompilieren solltest Du die ./configure-Parameter waehlen wie Du sie brauchst.
In der verlinkten phpinfo() ist so gut wie alles aktiv, das ist uebefluessig.
Du solltest ja wissen was Du so brauchst. Und vergiss nicht anzugeben, dass Du fuer Apache kompilieren willst.

Bei allen Fragen zu diesem Thema steht Dir natuerlich auch das File *INSTALL* aus dem PHP-Source zur Verfuegung.

Was spricht gegen den von mir geposteten Parameter?


----------

